# How much does frame size matter?



## icamponyourMOM (Jul 24, 2014)

I am currently riding an 18" diamondback overdrive 29er, and am considering upgrading to a diamondback sortie or a mission with a frame that fits me better. I'm currently 6' and still growing. I also have an old trek that it 19.5" that feels a little better, but not by that much. How important is frame size? I would prefer one that fits, but do not want to spend a huge amount of money if mine right now works fairly well.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

The frame you ride depends a lot on how you ride. I am close to 6 feet and the first mtb I built in '95 was a 17.5" Specialized S Works frame. Went small because of my background in BMX and like to be able to throw the bike around a bit. My other bikes ranged from 18 to 19 inch depending on their feel to me.

My newest is a Yeti SB75 that I was right on the large/medium line, I got the medium for the same reasons as above. I love it.

Decide how you want to ride and go from there. With a few adjustments, that 18" frame could probably be made to fit a lot better. Some of it is science and some is just personal preference.

Go test ride a few different sizes and brands before making up your mind.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Frame size in and of itself doesn't matter,what matters is how the frame fits you. Diamondback and Trek could measure frames differently ,those bike bike could be close to the same size. You can and should move the saddle forward or backward to get it in the right place,then you could change stems to get your hands where you not cramped up or too streched out .Have you test rode a larger frame?


----------



## Rykka (Sep 8, 2014)

It just matters how much you sit down and ride. If you're tall you want a large frame unless your just using a bike as a stair climber.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For me, it matters a lot.

Having the right size frame means I can set up a bike to fit my body well and handle well at the same time. I rode a too-big road bike for a while and could only get it to do one or the other, never both. Changing to a frame with less reach was a big improvement.

On mountain bikes, I haven't had an issue. Mostly just lucked into starting off with a 17", getting it right partly by luck with my old hardtail, and knowing enough and also knowing the limits of reading geometry charts enough, to get some demo time and make an informed decision with the new bike.

The Sortie and Mission are different classes from the Overdrive. It seems to me that the motivation would be to get a FS XC or trail bike, with improving fit as a bonus. Otherwise, you'd just get the next bigger Overdrive or ride your old Trek. It's fine to want a nicer bike. I did.  You don't need to make an excuse for it. If you can afford it and you think you'll have more fun, do it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been fitted for frames ranging 15" to 19, it really depends on the frame. If you want to compare numbers being up the geo charts for both bikes and compare them side by side. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Riding a frame that is too small sux for a couple of reasons.

1) When you are up out of the saddle in the 'attack' position (descending), and have to apply the brakes hard, if you're not down low enough and behind the bar far enough, it will try to pitch you forward over the bars. 

2) If you are down low enough, once again in the 'attack' position and descending, with your feet so far forward (relative to the rest of your body mass), your arms will tire very quickly because all that weight is cantilevered against your arms.


----------

